# Daytrading the Dow Video



## wayneL (18 August 2006)

A look at one guys method of trading Dow future using TICK

It is live during the trading session and the interesting thing is he has a squawkbox direct from the S&P pits and you can hear the noise of the traders.

Check it out:

http://www.tradethemarkets.com/video/ticksinroom/ticksinroom.html


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> A look at one guys method of trading Dow future using TICK
> 
> It is live during the trading session and the interesting thing is he has a squawkbox direct from the S&P pits and you can hear the noise of the traders.
> 
> ...




Good video Wayne!
Have you tried that method?


----------



## wayneL (18 August 2006)

Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Good video Wayne!
> Have you tried that method?




Yes I do use TICK and to a lesser extent TRIN and AD

But I use pivots whereas Hubert does not.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (18 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Yes I do use TICK and to a lesser extent TRIN and AD
> 
> But I use pivots whereas Hubert does not.




Thanks.


----------



## Bobby (19 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Yes I do use TICK and to a lesser extent TRIN and AD
> 
> But I use pivots whereas Hubert does not.



 Greetings,
Wayne how reliable do you find Trin ratios for your intraday plays ?

Bob


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Greetings,
> Wayne how reliable do you find Trin ratios for your intraday plays ?
> 
> Bob




The absolute level and traditional interpretation is diabolical sometimes... way off!!! LOL

It is not really a big indicator for me but the trend of trin can be a leading indicator. 

Cheers


----------



## Bobby (19 August 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> The absolute level and traditional interpretation is diabolical sometimes... way off!!! LOL
> 
> It is not really a big indicator for me but the trend of trin can be a leading indicator.
> 
> Cheers



 Thanks for that, but just a thought, if the traditional interpretation is often way off ! maybe this could be used for an inverse tool   

Have Fun
Bob.


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2006)

Bobby said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, but just a thought, if the traditional interpretation is often way off ! maybe this could be used for an inverse tool
> 
> Have Fun
> Bob.




Not while Murphy Himself Controls the markets! LOL

It would never fail to be dead accurate from then on


----------



## BentRod (19 August 2006)

Great Link Wayne....thanks for posting.

Any other links where they call it live like that??

Cheers.


----------



## wayneL (19 August 2006)

BentRod said:
			
		

> Great Link Wayne....thanks for posting.
> 
> Any other links where they call it live like that??
> 
> Cheers.




If I come across anything interesting, I'll post them.

Cheers


----------



## Milk Man (20 August 2006)

Still dont understand what $tick actually is.   Anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## sails (20 August 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Still dont understand what $tick actually is.   Anyone care to enlighten me?



This article might help:  http://www.optionetics.com/articles/article_full.asp?idNo=13092


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 August 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> Still dont understand what $tick actually is.



Mate, "tick is from the latin "Blood sucking parasite" - and when there's a lot of them you get poly = many,  hence you get  :guitar: "$polyticks".

By the way, thanks for asking intelligent questions.  I'm not up to speed yet to ask the right questions, but the answer I'm after is "you retire with a small fortune" - just as long as I dont have to start "what happens when you invest a big fortune?".


----------



## Milk Man (21 August 2006)

Thanks for that sails.

2020, funny AND true!


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> If I come across anything interesting, I'll post them.
> 
> Cheers




Trading sideways markets fading TICK

http://www.tradethemarkets.com/video/congratsyoumadeit/congratsyoumadeit.html

Enjoy


----------



## BentRod (2 September 2006)

BooM.

Thx Mate


----------



## Milk Man (3 September 2006)

These guys seem like the real deal, quite expensive though. I got a free trial of video's. Anyone subsribe to any of their stuff?


----------



## wayneL (3 September 2006)

Milk Man said:
			
		

> These guys seem like the real deal, quite expensive though. I got a free trial of video's. Anyone subsribe to any of their stuff?




These are all from their free video mail outs MM, so you'll get some god stuff

Some more from the same guys

Market Open
http://clicks.aweber.com/z/ct/?N1G.HEkRWHQDWJPBUeHVBw

Part1
http://clicks.aweber.com/z/ct/?BshYHN.yTjOA9N6XQd9t4A

Part2
http://clicks.aweber.com/z/ct/?rLd6RlqxyyU_Ihjr60guMw

Part3
http://clicks.aweber.com/z/ct/?MQDYq54pOIw2PWrUbA90dw


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2006)

Another good video

Panic & TICK extremes 

http://www.tradethemarkets.com/video/dontpanic/dontpanic.html


----------



## Milk Man (6 September 2006)

Their position managment (pyramid outs) is interesting. What do you reckon about it Wayne?


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2006)

MM

The majority of futures day traders I know on MIRC trade along these lines of progressive exits. I have done it a bit myself, but I'm more of an all-in all-out kind of trader.

On the average choppy sort of day they will do much better, but on a decent trending day all-in all-out traders get to kick much bigger goals.

I think it comes down to psychology once again


----------



## NettAssets (6 September 2006)

Gees - 

 I thought some of the gear I'd signed up for was expensive, but $US2500 for a DVD set is taking it to another extreme.

NA


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> Gees -
> 
> I thought some of the gear I'd signed up for was expensive, but $US2500 for a DVD set is taking it to another extreme.
> 
> NA




John

You won't need it. Just get the free email videos


----------



## NettAssets (6 September 2006)

How does brokerage work on these trades

I see when he was past Target 1 he called the entry level breakeven - how does this work?

How does the entry work - its easy to see in hindsite but they seem to be hitting real quick after the reversal and with a pretty chart like that when the reversals are lined up with the price points it looks easy. I thought he said the entry was 1000 tick but it didnt seem to work that way
John


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> How does brokerage work on these trades
> 
> I see when he was past Target 1 he called the entry level breakeven - how does this work?
> 
> ...




This is how I understand it

Lets suppose he goes long at 10,000

Trade 1: Long 4 contracts @ 10000 - stop loss at 9990

Trade 2: Sell 2 contracts @ 10005 - move stop on remain 2 contracts to 9995 ( So if he is stopped, it is break even less brokerage at $2 a side = $16)

Trade 3: Sell one contract @ 10010 - stop moved to 10000 on remaining contract (20 points x $5 locked in less brokerage)

Trade 4: discretionary exit

For mine, I don't really like this plan. I prefer a 20 - 30 pt stop and shoot for 50-100 points on all contracts. FWIW


----------



## NettAssets (6 September 2006)

Thanks for that Wayne

I have never got those "sell enough for a risk free trade deals" to work - Like your simple plan better . I will ahve to look into the indices a bit more now that I am getting comfortable. The intra day trading looks pretty interesting.

NA


----------

